# The future........



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself. I often see two ways of moving abroad, either spur of the moment or a rushed research job. I actually have a 20 year plan, which is fluid lol. I hope to retire to Spain in years to come and so thought after spending so much time reading treads, I'd start one. I know things will go full circle in time and so when I retire, hopefully things won't be so drastic. Be positive right!
I often visit Spain, southern parts mainly although there are so very gorgeous northern places and have just started Spanish lessons so my preparation has started. Anyway I just wanted to say Hi and love reading everyone's comments, positive and negative. Now I've joined, I hope to join in the conversations as best I can! Tony


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, there is a wealth of knowledge here, so fire away with your questions.


----------



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hepa, thanks for the welcome! 

This is a great forum and love people's views and angles of, well, just about everything! 

A great profile picture too! Love it! Beats holding a brolly!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Grievesy73 said:


> Hepa, thanks for the welcome!
> 
> This is a great forum and love people's views and angles of, well, just about everything!
> 
> A great profile picture too! Love it! Beats holding a brolly!


Thanks,

Follow the link below to view a part of Spain, that most don't realize exists.


----------



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hepa, are they your pics on the link?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Grievesy73 said:


> Hepa, are they your pics on the link?


Yes, apart from the one showing the islands from above, BossLady took that one, I steadied the long ladder


----------



## thomas541 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Yes, apart from the one showing the islands from above, BossLady took that one, I steadied the long ladder


stunning photography, superb !

is it a highly touristic zone ? seems not, still "untouched" looking at the pictures
which is good. seems like a peace heaven


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thomas541 said:


> stunning photography, superb !
> 
> is it a highly touristic zone ? seems not, still "untouched" looking at the pictures
> which is good. seems like a peace heaven


Thank you for your kind comments.

The few tourists that arrive, come for the tranquility of the island, walking and scuba diving or just to chill out. There are no northern European establishments, no full English breakfast, Yorkshire Pudding, Bisto gravy bars here.

Thankfully we have retained our Canarian charm and culture and in the main the island and its people retain the values of the 1950's. Tourists are made very welcome, but the isolation of the island and expensive inter island transportation, seems to deter many, plus the fact that English is hardly spoken at all, In fact we are two of the four U.K. residents on the entire island.


----------



## DaveTheWatch (Jul 4, 2013)

Grievesy73 said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself. I often see two ways of moving abroad, either spur of the moment or a rushed research job. I actually have a 20 year plan, which is fluid lol. I hope to retire to Spain in years to come and so thought after spending so much time reading treads, I'd start one. I know things will go full circle in time and so when I retire, hopefully things won't be so drastic. Be positive right!
> I often visit Spain, southern parts mainly although there are so very gorgeous northern places and have just started Spanish lessons so my preparation has started. Anyway I just wanted to say Hi and love reading everyone's comments, positive and negative. Now I've joined, I hope to join in the conversations as best I can! Tony


Hi Tony


----------



## DaveTheWatch (Jul 4, 2013)

DaveTheWatch said:


> Hi Tony


Hi Tony the name here is dave, im a retired watchmaker and fedup with rain and political wind so have made the decision mijas it is early 14. got a lot of things to tie up here (tell my daughter and other living relitives) but im 58 now and have ALLWAYS
lived the saying you're a long time dead. so here we come im lucky my trade will allow me to go anywhere in the world should i get bored but i dont think that will happen, my retirement will alllow me to carry my hobbies further than i could ever do in the uk and give me time to chill out without the constraints of all the uk has.

Here to a good move for you, JUST DO IT YOU WONT REGRET IT.......i dont think

Dave


----------



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning Dave. I have 20 years before I retire but if I could leave for Spain today, I would. I travel several times a year for holidays. My in-laws have a home down south, Punta Prima way where the beaches are stunning, and the food and drink are like the people, very welcoming!

It's clearly harder to work in Spain and even more so if your can't speak much of the language hence my lessons have started. 

A watchmaker? How interesting. Well enjoy your retirement Dave. I'm sure it will be all you expect! And your right, your a long time dead so maybe I'll try to move my plans forward.

Tony


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Grievesy73 said:


> Morning Dave. I have 20 years before I retire but if I could leave for Spain today, I would. I travel several times a year for holidays. My in-laws have a home down south, Punta Prima way where the beaches are stunning, and the food and drink are like the people, very welcoming!
> 
> It's clearly harder to work in Spain and even more so if your can't speak much of the language hence my lessons have started.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony and welcome. I'm about the oldest on here (72 in less than two weeks). 

It is never to soon to start researching. Make two lists- one of what you are looking for and the other of what you want to avoid - it is important to make these lists early on since you can save yourself a lot of wasted work researching that which is irrelevant. Matters you need to consider when making your lists should include the type of climate you would like or would find acceptable (warm and sunny can be a bit too hot when the temperatures hit 40+ and nary a breeze in sight, especially when, a few months later it can be well below freezing), bear in mind that climate can vary with altitude as well as latitude/longitude. Do you want town/city, village/campo, beach/mountain, town house/villa, pool/no pool, etc never rule out any option until you have looked at it carefully. I would have liked to be out in the campo until SWMBO pointed out - we not getting any younger, how long would it take an ambulance to find us and get us to hospital, what about electricity or telephones or ADSL or even a water supply - so we live in a village where we can get all those things rather than the campo!

Once you have a really good idea of what you are looking for, you then have to identify where you are likely to find it. At some point you will want to get feet on the ground and visit various areas to see if they really do meet your expectations and you will need to do this in various seasons (both climatic and touristic).

The foregoing is all long before you start looking at actual properties and then, you need to decide how big/small a place you will need (will the families want to come, how many of them, etc. Will you buy or will you rent? There are those who advocate renting for at least a year on the grounds that you may not like where you start off and want/need to move elsewhere. I am of the other school on the grounds that if you do your researches properly, you won't want/need to move elsewhere and that €6,000 or so that you spent on rent could go a long way to getting your own place the way you want it.


----------



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Baldilocks, firstly happy birthday for two weeks time!!

I know that I wanna be coastal when the time arrives and in the south. It's just a beautiful area and I've met some great people there from my visits. I'm visiting again early September with the better half. I'm also in agreement with you that I've no plans to rent so we'll have fun looking around for a home, which will need a pool haha!

Tony


----------

